# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Λατώ

## Παναγιώτης

Βλάβη στη μία μηχανή παρουσίασε στο ταξίδι από Ηράκλειο για Πειραιά και κινείται μειωμένη ταχύτητα, αναμένεται να έλθει με πεντάωρη καθυστέρηση

----------


## Apostolos

Και ειδού το πλοίο που έρχετε σιγά σιγά... Κρίμα για το όμορφο αυτό πλοίο
LATO.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Και εδώ το πλοίο λίγη ώρα νωρήτερα. Έδεσε στο dock 3
P1020320 (Large) (Medium).JPG
P1020333 (Large) (Medium).JPG

Πάντως το γύρισε πολύ καλά στο μέτρο απο το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ

----------


## Apostolos

H ζημιά φαίνετε ολίγο σοβάρη αφού θα αντικατασταθεί απο το Κρήτη ΙΙ... Κουζινέτα? Δέν έπιασε το ρεκτιφιέ? Περιμένουμε νέα...

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ξερει κανενας ποιος ειναι Πλοιαρχος και ποιος Α΄ Μηχανικος του τωρα?

----------


## μιχαλης79

Υπαρχει κανενα νεο με την ζημια του Λατω?

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο χθές έκανε δοκιμαστικό. Το αρνητικό σε σχέση με τα άλλα πλοία είναι ότι η απουσία Pitch propeller το αναγκάζει να βγαίνει εν πλώ για να δει το αποτέλεσμα της επισκευής....

----------

